# Anyone been to White Pine Lake?



## nathans8 (Aug 11, 2009)

Has anyone been to White Pine Lake in Logan canyon? Are the campsites still covered in snow?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Tony Grove last Sunday had snow banks in the trees- I saw this morning there is a nature hike tomorrow to White Pine- I am just thinking the downward side to the lake is in the shade and has to have quite a bit of snow still.
Probably could make it hiking the Bunchgrass trail but that adds another few miles to the hike.


----------



## nathans8 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I guess there were a lot of hikers that went in Saturday and Sunday


----------

